# Betty was Attacked by a Magpie yeesterday



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My husband called me as he rushed outside, a Magpie had landed on the patio close to Betty's run. She was haunched in the corner of her run, her bum fur was hanging out of the run. The Magpie pecked at her she jumped and stomped and the Magpie flew off.

I checked her for injuries and checked her again this morning, fortunately she is okay.

Has anyone else had a problem with birds attacking their rabbits?


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

i have had 2 0f them attack my cat !!! they are brave and cheeky unfortunately


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sskmick said:


> My husband called me as he rushed outside, a Magpie had landed on the patio close to Betty's run. She was haunched in the corner of her run, her bum fur was hanging out of the run. The Magpie pecked at her she jumped and stomped and the Magpie flew off.
> 
> I checked her for injuries and checked her again this morning, fortunately she is okay.
> 
> Has anyone else had a problem with birds attacking their rabbits?


Not rabbits but they can be evil little devils, Ive seen a Magpie and a squirrel have a stand off over something so they deffinatey are not shrinking violets or afraid of much.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Like everyone has said, Magpies are not nice, seen them kill a grass snake before.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

No. Never seen anything like that - although I saw a seagull carrying off a blackbird sized bird today. Ughh.

Poor Betty. At least she got away with it. If she is in a run, can you cover it, to stop it happening again?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Summersky said:


> No. Never seen anything like that - although I saw a seagull carrying off a blackbird sized bird today. Ughh.
> 
> Poor Betty. At least she got away with it. If she is in a run, can you cover it, to stop it happening again?


I certain can cover the run, both runs have a cover on top but Betty's is a piece of thick polythene sheet so obviously the birds can see a moving image. Barney's cover is green.

I have already ordered a roll of fly netting which will do the trick as the Magpies' or other birds will not be able to get their beaks through to peck her, they could maybe prod, I'll see how tight I can fix it. I am now going to get something better for the top of her run.

I was surprised and shocked tbh.

Many thanks everyone for your replies, they have opened my eyes I have seen Crows pecking (eating) road kills. I never realised they would attack or attempt to attack a living healthy animal.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I never thought of magpies attacking small furies...there are always a couple in the garden and often go into the rabbits shed and pinch some food, but they've never touched the animals :S


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

kate_7590 said:


> I never thought of magpies attacking small furies...there are always a couple in the garden and often go into the rabbits shed and pinch some food, but they've never touched the animals :S


Well seriously you need to be careful. Although someone suggested the Magpie could have seen her fur for its nest without realising it was a live animal. This actually makes sense because Barney is going through a very heavy moult at the moment and his fur is coming out in very large clumps.

I'm not sure, what caused the incident but it is reassuring to note that no-one else seems to have encountered birds attacking their rabbits, so I am hoping it was just a one off fluke.


----------

